# swell.gr:VW Touran Detail



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello guys.

An VW Touran was booked in for a Protection Session. Of course the paint was in mint condition so only cleanse and protection steps were followed.

First things first so I started with Clay. I used *Race Glaze Poly Clay* and *CG Speed Wipe* in 3:1 dilution as clay lube. 
It gave a nice and smooth surface and ready for *Race Glaze Signature Series Pre-Wax Cleaner* which was used for paint's deep cleaning.

Then came the sealing step. Wax of choice was *Race Glaze 4X4* in double coat with 1 hour curing time. 
Final touch was RG's QD, *Race Glaze Clearmist Detailer*.

All trims were treated with *Race Glaze Colour Enhance* .

Results were fantastic and customer more than happy with his finished car. Following are some "after" pictures:















































































































































































































































































Thanks


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for sharing ur work.. 
Awesome as usual..


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great Work Mike


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

That is looking "SWELL" buddy  :thumb:..


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks excellent, Mike. Way to go..!


----------



## hmi1750 (Apr 23, 2006)

lovely finish.. love the car too. We do not get that model in the UK sadly.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic..


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

hmi1750 said:


> lovely finish.. love the car too. We do not get that model in the UK sadly.


You don't get the sun either mate 

Great work, as always Mike.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there buddy.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

great work :thumb:


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice work, looks lovely and glossy


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Top Work Mike. :thumb:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Very nice! :thumb:


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Great Work Mike!!!


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

This blue metallic is fantastic!Nubas just loves them!
Additionally....great work mike!


----------

